# Heat rash from collar???



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The fit of the collar often changes from summer to winter. There is some kind of irritation going on. Did you have the hames too tight? Has she gained weight? I have never heard of a real heat rash, usually any hind of irritation stems from dirt or fit,


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

No, hames were not too tight. Fit seems to be good. Its is a new (only about 15 drives on it collar custom ordered from Smuckers) She seems to be at about the same weight and fitness level when I had ordered it. She had a bath the day before and was locked in until we went to the event. She is shedding horridly, so maybe she had some hair to rubbing.

I also just thought of the fact that I cleaned the collar the day before with a new leather cleaner. Its Leather Therapy, wonder if maybe there is a reaction to the cleaner?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Want to hear my leather cleaning HINT? Ancient Chinese secret!! Calgon water softener...a little in warm water.

You cannot see this in my avatar....but I had hack up a leg wrap at that show to wrap that Smuckers cavesson....it had rubbed Tootsie raw! They use nylon thread, instead of cotton or flax. I sold it.....the Smuckers collar did not fit well, either, and scurffed her on her shoulders. 

Try a different brand....


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Well. for sure try calgon before you scrap a new custom collar. Leather therapy is one of the best, I wouldn't think it was that. I have a patent draft collar from Smucker's that never gave me trouble. 

How bad was it? She might just need to get used to it. Sort of like your hands toughening up when you start to work them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Was there soap involved in the bath she got the day before?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought collars ( and harness) from Bowmans and never had any problems! 

Nita, it could have been the soap in her coat, or any combination....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It is common to rub the skin and blister it. You want to break them in slowly and rub witch hazel on the skin. Also check the length of traces and breaching. If sandwiched in and no room with some slack that can cause that also


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I have love Leather Therapy, but hadn't used it on her collar before. I will try the Calgon. 

I'd like to not have to purchase a new collar again, but if I need to I will.

I bathed her with White Knight shampoo, but I have used this on her before. 

The irritation isn't that bad, I just worry about every little thing.  There are no blisters. You can't even see it anything through her coat, I can just feel a little thickness under the hair. It may be as Taffy says, she may need to just get use to it. It had been almost 2 months, thanks to a surgery I had to have on my wrist, since she has been driven.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The thickness under the hair is a blister or edema, swelling, irritation , call it what you want.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Churumbeque, have you used tea tree oil? I don't have any witch hazel on hand, but do have tea tree. So far, nothing is coming to the surface and it seemed better this afternoon. Hopefully it was just a bit of minor irritation


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The reason I asked about the shampoo is that maybe there was just a touch that didn't get rinsed out all the way. That could cause it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nitapitalou said:


> Churumbeque, have you used tea tree oil? I don't have any witch hazel on hand, but do have tea tree. So far, nothing is coming to the surface and it seemed better this afternoon. Hopefully it was just a bit of minor irritation


i have never used either. a friend told me that is common for them to be irritated and need breaking in.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

It is pretty much gone as of this morning. Nothing has worked its way to the surface. 

smrobs, I thought I got her rinsed pretty well, but anything is possible


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You know, I was thinking...step back....lol! But if both of our collars were new, and from the same company, maybe it is something in the tanning process of the leather that caused it. Hmm. 

Glad she is better...Tootsie's did not stay long, either, iirc. It did take a while for her nose to heal and grow hair where the thread rubbed it raw, though....


----------

